# Carlton Gardens



## praveen (Dec 16, 2009)

The historic Carlton Gardens are a Melbourne icon and a World Heritage Site.
The gardens are an outstanding example of Victorian era landscape design with sweeping lawns and varied European and Australian tree plantings.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Spectacular. It is awesome. I really like those structures that looks old and those with a really huge and clean garden.

Ow, don't it have one of those maze sort of like garden? I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## bc. (Jun 3, 2010)

does anyone have photo's from the pillow fight that took place as part of international pillow fight day?
i believe it was int he carlton gardens...


----------



## sainbhruvens (Jun 16, 2010)

It is awesome. I know about it little bit information. The building is one of the world's oldest remaining exhibition pavilions and was originally built for the Great Exhibition of 1880.


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

Stupendous. It speaks such history.


----------



## VivienMarch (Feb 20, 2012)

this summer i'll visit australia, these pics inspire me)


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh, it’s beautiful. The flowers in the garden are extraordinary, so neat and tidy landscape.


----------



## chaoshirt (Feb 22, 2013)

wow... beautiful garden.. just wanna go to there, hehehe


----------



## sarktravel (Feb 26, 2013)

Where did you take this photo?


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Beautiful sight to visit....Thanks for sharing.....


----------

